# αρχείο HTML ή HTML αρχείο;



## Costas (Feb 4, 2009)

Ένας καθηγητής ζητά από τον φοιτητή του να τα κάνει όλα "HTML αρχείο", ενώ ο φοιτητής τα ανακάτευε αδιακρίτως.

Το "αρχείο HTML" το καταλαβαίνω ως "αρχείο [τύπου] HTML". Το "HTML αρχείο" το καταλαβαίνω ως "HTML-ικό αρχείο", ως επίθετο δηλαδή, μόνο που, όντας ξένη λέξη, δεν έχει κατάληξη επιθέτου, κι έτσι ξενίζει εκεί, πριν από το ουσιαστικό, οπότε το βάζουμε μετά το ουσιαστικό, όπως τα "μακαρόνια ΣΤΕΛΛΑ" ή την "κλειδαριά τύπου Γερμανίας".

Τα "ροκ μουσική / μουσική ροκ", "τζαζ μουσική / μουσική τζαζ", έχουν σχετικά ισομερή κατανομή. Και φυσικά, "ροκάδικη μουσική", "τζαζέ μουσική".

Ο φοιτητής έχει τσατιστεί και δε θέλει να συμμορφωθεί με την υπόδειξη να τα κάνει όλα "HTML αρχείο". Η ομήγυρις, τι προτείνει;



===========
Mod's Note: Παρεμφερής συζήτηση: Αγόρασα ένα λακόστ μπλουζάκι, μούρλια!


----------



## nickel (Feb 4, 2009)

Έχω την εντύπωση (εντύπωση μόνο, αυτή τη στιγμή) ότι αυτά τα ξενικά μπαίνουν κανονικά μετά από το ουσιαστικό (όπως λες: αρχείο [τύπου / μορφής] HTML), ενώ μπροστά μπαίνουν όταν είναι αρκετά διαδεδομένα ώστε να γίνονται κανονικά επίθετα (π.χ. ροκ όπερα, ποπ κουλτούρα). Αυτό το HTML δύσκολα το βλέπω σε κανονική θέση επιθέτου και, αν δεν μας παραξενεύει μπροστά από το ουσιαστικό, είναι επειδή επηρεαζόμαστε από το αγγλικό. Οπότε, για να έχει μια συνέπεια στο κείμενό του, να τα κάνει ο φοιτητής όλα «αρχείο HTML».

Τα παρακάτω ευρήματα είναι από τη Microsoft και το teleterm της ΕΛΕΤΟ. (Όχι ότι θα άλλαζε η αποπάνω άποψη αν το είχαν διαφορετικά.)

HTML tag = ετικέτα HTML
HTML file = αρχείο HTML
HTML Bridge = γέφυρα HTML
HTML Viewer = Πρόγραμμα προβολής HTML
dynamic HTML = δυναμική HTML

HTML content = περιεχόμενο HTML 
HTML document = έγγραφο HTML 
html format = μορφότυπο html 
HTML link = ζεύξη HTML


----------



## anef (Feb 4, 2009)

Αυτή η τάση βλέπω να γενικεύεται. Μερικές φορές νομίζω υπάρχουν κάποιες αντικειμενικές δυσκολίες στην τήρηση της 'κανονικής' σειράς, όπως π.χ. όταν θέλουμε μετά να βάλουμε κτητικό (το αρχείο HTML μου, οι δίσκοι ροκ σου). Μετά υπάρχουν εδώ και χρόνια ξένες λέξεις που είναι και ουσιαστικά και επίθετα, και ως επίθετα μπαίνουν πριν από το ουσιαστικό (μπλε μάτια, φιμέ τζάμια και φυσικά τα ροκ/ποπ/τζαζ κλπ.). Άλλη μια δυσκολία είναι όταν υπάρχουν πολλά επίθετα που προσδιορίζουν ένα ουσιαστικό και το 'ξένο' πρέπει να πάει μόνο του από πίσω.
Σε πολλές όμως περιπτώσεις (ακόμα) με ξενίζει.

@Nickel: δεν το είδα το μήνυμά σου, σόρυ.


----------



## zephyrous (Feb 4, 2009)

Είναι άτυπος κανόνας (αλλά κανόνας, ο οποίος μάλιστα δηλώνεται ρητά και γραπτώς στη Microsoft) να βάζουμε τα ξενικά ονόματα *μετά* το ουσιαστικό, ειδικά όταν το όνομα αυτό δεν είναι μεταγεγραμμένο.
Δηλαδή: πάντα "αρχείο HTML", αλλά ενίοτε "ροκ μουσική".
Ας το σκεφτούμε και διαφορετικά. Αν αντικαθιστούσαμε στην προκειμένη περίπτωση το HTML με την αγγλική λέξη "code" (που αντιστοιχεί στο ΗΤΜL, μιας και πρόκειται για κώδικα), δηλαδή "code file", δεν θα λέγαμε "αρχείο κώδικα"; :)


----------



## argyro (Feb 5, 2009)

Επειδή δούλευα χρόνια με μηχανικούς υπολογιστών (και μόλις ρώτησα κι έναν για να είμαι σίγουρη), λέγονται "αρχεία HTML". Στον προφορικό λόγο, βέβαια, θα τους ακούσετε να το λένε και αλλιώς - αλλά ο προφορικός είναι άλλο, έτσι κι αλλιώς.


----------



## anef (Feb 5, 2009)

Το ερώτημα φυσικά ήταν για το _HTML αρχείο_, αλλά ο Costas, αν κατάλαβα καλά, ρωτάει για τη γενικότερη τάση που υπάρχει να μπαίνουν σε θέση επιθετικού προσδιορισμού πριν από το ουσιαστικό αγγλικές κυρίως λέξεις (είτε αυτές είναι μόνο επίθετα στα αγγλικά -κουλ, τρέντι, κλπ.- είτε είναι και ουσιαστικά και επίθετα όπως το HTML).


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 5, 2009)

Νομίζω πως το έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει αυτό με αφορμή τους πλανήτες-νάνους. Γενικά, εμένα δεν μου ακούγεται φυσικό το "HTML αρχείο" και αυτού του είδους οι συνάψεις εν γένει.


----------



## kostis57 (Feb 5, 2009)

Μου θυμίζει τον Αστερίξ σε μετάφραση Κώστα Ταχτσή (αν θυμάμαι καλά), όπου ο Οβελίξ σατιρίζοντας τη διαφορά αγγλικών-γαλλικών έλεγε: "Μήπως είδατε το σκύλο μου μικρό;".


----------



## Costas (Feb 5, 2009)

Γιατί; και στα γαλλικά, mon petit chien είναι.


----------



## nickel (Feb 5, 2009)

Ανακατέψαμε πολλά πράγματα μαζί εδώ.

Το κεντρικό θέμα είναι ότι εμείς δεν βάζουμε ουσιαστικό σε θέση επιθέτου μπροστά από άλλο ουσιαστικό, όπως κάνουν οι Άγγλοι.

Εμείς έχουμε:
(α) τη σύνθεση: olive oil > ελαιόλαδο, housewife > οικοκυρά
(β) την παράθεση: ghost ship > πλοίο-φάντασμα (το πρώτο ουσιαστικό στο αγγλικό φραστικό όνομα είναι το δεύτερο στο δικό μας παραθετικό σύνθετο)
(γ) τη γενική πτώση: contact lens > φακός επαφής
(δ) τον προσδιορισμό: state secret > κρατικό μυστικό, house call > κατ’ οίκον επίσκεψη

Η συζήτηση για το _νάνος_ και το _γίγαντας_ αναζητούσε κατά πόσο τα δύο αυτά ελληνικά ουσιαστικά χρησιμοποιούνται και σαν επίθετα, ενδεχομένως υπό την επιρροή των αγγλικών ουσιαστικών / επιθέτων _dwarf_ και _giant_, αντί να χρησιμοποιήσουμε τη λύση (α) νανοπλανήτης, (β) πλανήτης-νάνος ή (δ) νανώδης πλανήτης. Ίδια περίπτωση έχουμε π.χ. με το freight car = φορτηγό βαγόνι. Κανένα πρόβλημα, αφού το _φορτηγός_ είναι επίθετο.

Τα _κουλ_ και _τρέντι_ μάς ήρθαν σαν επίθετα, οπότε δεν προβληματιζόμαστε.

Το _ροκ_ και η _ποπ_ μάς ήρθαν σαν ουσιαστικά. Μέσα από τη χρήση έγιναν και επίθετα. Προσωπικά πάντως προτιμώ να λέω «τραγουδιστής της ροκ» (όχι «ροκ τραγουδιστής») αλλά «ροκ τύπος».

Ωστόσο, το _ski pole_ θα το μεταφράσουμε «μπαστούνι του σκι» και όχι «σκι μπαστούνι» γιατί το «σκι» δεν έχει γίνει επίθετο.

Όταν λοιπόν πρέπει να μεταφράσουμε το «a Word file», θα πούμε (λύση γ): «αρχείο του Word». Η λύση (α) θα επέβαλλε «γουερντοαρχείο». Η λύση (β) δεν ισχύει εδώ, δεν υφίσταται τέτοια σχέση. Η λύση (δ) θα έδινε «γουερντικό αρχείο». Το συνηθισμένο «αρχείο Word» είναι αποδεκτό επειδή εννοούνται ενδιάμεσες λέξεις (_είδους, τύπου, μορφής)_, αλλά το «Word αρχείο» δεν είναι ελληνικό, εκτός αν θεωρήσουμε ότι το Word έγινε επίθετο σαν το _μπλε_.


----------



## anef (Feb 5, 2009)

Ακριβώς αυτό το τελευταίο, nickel, ισχυρίζομαι ότι αρχίζει να συμβαίνει όλο και περισσότερο, να μπαίνουν δηλαδή ουσιαστικά σε θέση επιθέτου, π.χ. _γκέι ζευγάρι_. Προσωπικά χρησιμοποιώ την ελληνική σύνταξη, αλλά βλέπω ότι η άλλη χρησιμοποιείται εκτενώς πια και στον γραπτό και στον προφορικό λόγο και μάλιστα και στο λόγο μορφωμένων ατόμων (ακριβώς επειδή επηρεάζονται περισσότερο από τα αγγλικά ίσως).

Εκτός αυτού, δεν είναι λίγο προβληματικό να βγάλουμε εκτός το _τρέντι _και το _κουλ _επειδή είναι ήδη επίθετα στα αγγλικά; Και το _γκέι _ή το _HTML_, ή το _Word _κλπ. στα αγγλικά επίθετα είναι σ' αυτή τη θέση. Άρα δεν μπορεί να είναι αυτό το κριτήριο. Δεν μπορεί ο χρήστης των ελληνικών να ξέρει ποιες αγγλικές λέξεις είναι μόνο επίθετα και ποιες ουσιαστικά και επίθετα για να κάνει τη διάκριση.


----------



## nickel (Feb 5, 2009)

Αυτό που λέω είναι ότι τα _γκέι, τρέντι, κουλ, χάι_ (αλλά και τα διπλά _ροκ, ποπ, στάνταρ_ κ.λπ.) είναι πια _ελληνικές_ λέξεις, δηλ. άκλιτες μεταγραμμένες λέξεις ξενικής προέλευσης που ανήκουν σε συγκεκριμένη κατηγορία ονομάτων, τις περιέχουν και τις περιγράφουν τα λεξικά, και ήξεραν πώς χρησιμοποιούνται στην ξένη γλώσσα αυτοί που τις έφεραν, οπότε χρησιμοποιήθηκαν σωστά. Και, ανάλογα με την παγίωση της καθεμιάς, δεν κάνουμε παρασπονδίες. Δεν λέμε _μπάσκετ φανέλα, τένις ρακέτα, σκι μπαστούνι_ κ.λπ. Τα άλλα (HTML, Word) είναι ξένες λέξεις, οπότε δεν μπορούμε να τις μεταχειριζόμαστε σαν τις ενταγμένες. Αλλά, όπως λες, μας επηρεάζουν τόσο πολύ τα αγγλικά πια, που κάποια σχήματα δεν μας ενοχλούν. Κοιτάζω πάντως και (σχεδόν) κανείς δεν λέει *_Φαμπερζέ αβγά_. Όλοι: _αβγά / αυγά Φαμπερζέ_. Οι κομπιουτεράδες μάς τα θαλάσσωσαν.


----------



## Costas (Feb 6, 2009)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους και όλες!


----------



## erenta (Jan 23, 2020)

Καλησπέρα σας και καλή χρονιά!

Μετά από 10 χρόνια επανέρχομαι στο thread για να ρωτήσω εάν έχει πάρει πουθενά το μάτι σας κάποιον κανόνα ή βιβλιογραφική αναφορά για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα.

Πρέπει να αποδείξω στον πελάτη μου ότι δεν είναι σωστό στα ελληνικά το «blue επίπεδο».

Ευχαριστώ πολύ,
Ευδοξία


----------



## erenta (Jan 23, 2020)

Και συμπληρώνω ότι προς μεγάλη μου λύπη η Aegean Airlines το χρησιμοποιεί έτσι: Gold βαθμίδα και η Emirates το ίδιο: Platinum μέλος

https://el.aegeanair.com/milesandbonus/about-the-program/gold/
https://www.emirates.com/gr/greek/h...tKwOcmWKgIM6yYyJXGFpz7Kek6XSZ79bbm2GPtAMuk8M4


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 23, 2020)

Ναι, αν θυμάσαι, σε κάποιο γκρουπ του ΦΒ είχα πει ότι ο πελάτης μού διόρθωσε το "κάμερες με φιλμ" σε "φιλμ κάμερες".


----------



## nickel (Jan 23, 2020)

Καλησπέρα, Ευδοξία, καλή χρονιά.

Δεν ξέρω αν ο πελάτης σου είναι αγγλόφωνος και/ή ελληνόφωνος, αλλά δύσκολα θα τον πείσεις για τη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση. Δεν μοιάζει με την περίπτωση του εκτρώματος «φιλμ κάμερες». Εδώ το «blue επίπεδο» δεν απέχει πολύ από μια επιθετική χρήση όπου τα γαλλικά επίθετα για τα χρώματα μάς έχουν δώσει γκρενά πουλόβερ και βεραμάν μαντίλια ή κρεμ πουκάμισα.

Δεν θυμάμαι να έχω διαβάσει κάτι σχετικό σε γραμματικές και λαθολόγια. Η ταινία _Soldier Blue_ δεν νομίζω να βοηθάει , οπότε ίσως η μόνη αντιστοιχία θα ήταν, για τη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, η αντιστοιχία με:

Επίπεδο Α
Επίπεδο 3 του συναγερμού

ή με Mastercard Gold.


----------



## erenta (Jun 25, 2020)

nickel said:


> Το κεντρικό θέμα είναι ότι εμείς δεν βάζουμε ουσιαστικό σε θέση επιθέτου μπροστά από άλλο ουσιαστικό, όπως κάνουν οι Άγγλοι.



Νίκο, πολύ σημαντική αυτή η σύνοψη του προβλήματος που έκανες σε μια μόνο πρόταση. Αν το πάρει το μάτι σου σε καμιά Γραμματική, ενημέρωσέ με κι εμένα που έχω φάει τον κόσμο ;)

Ισχύει, άραγε (για τον γραπτό λόγο πάντα) το ίδιο και με τις ξένες λέξεις που δεν είναι εξελληνισμένες, ούτε μεταγεγραμμένες; 

Παράδειγμα: 

α) Τα genderneutral άτομα είναι τα άτομα που δεν ταυτοποιούνται... 
β) Τα άτομα genderneutral είναι τα άτομα που δεν ταυτοποιούνται... 
(νομίζω ότι δεν έχει μεταφραστεί αυτό ακόμα στα ελληνικά)

Εγώ γιατί βλέπω σωστό (στον γραπτό λόγο) μόνο το β;

Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2020)

erenta said:


> α) Τα genderneutral άτομα είναι τα άτομα που δεν ταυτοποιούνται...
> β) Τα άτομα genderneutral είναι τα άτομα που δεν ταυτοποιούνται...



Εγώ δεν θα διακινδύνευα καμιά από τις δύο συντάξεις σε αυτή την περίπτωση. Γενικώς, αν είχα όρο που δεν χρησιμοποιείται ευρέως στον λόγο (όπως, ας πούμε, το «αρχείο HTML»), θα επέλεγα μια πιο επιφυλακτική διατύπωση, π.χ. «τα άτομα που χαρακτηρίζονται ως "gender-neutral"». Διότι ομολογώ ότι θα ένιωθα τον πειρασμό να χειριστώ την ξένη λέξη σαν επίθετο.


----------



## erenta (Jun 25, 2020)

Ναι, το καταλαβαίνω αυτό που λες. Δεν υπάρχει όμως αυτό το περιθώριο στη δική μου περίπτωση. Πρέπει να κρατήσω το (α) ή το (β) και να αιτιολογήσω γιατί το κρατάω έτσι. Εμένα πάντως μου πάει πιο καλά στα γραπτά το "τα άτομα queer" και όχι "τα queer άτομα" - έβαλα άλλο παράδειγμα τώρα, έτσι για ποικιλία :)

Τώρα διάβαζα μια άλλη απάντησή σου για τα noun adjuncts. Θυμάσαι να έχει γίνει παρόμοια συζήτηση σε άλλο νήμα εδώ;

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι.


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2020)

Αν δούμε το θέμα με γλωσσολογική ευρύνοια, θα πρέπει να ομολογήσουμε ότι η χρήση επιτρέπει και τις δύο συντάξεις και ίσως θα πρέπει να θεωρηθούν και οι δύο αποδεκτές επειδή οι ξένες λέξεις (οι αγγλικές, για να ακριβολογούμε, άντε και κάποιες διεθνείς γαλλικές) είναι πασατέμπος, σχεδόν ισότιμες με τις ελληνικές, στον λόγο κάποιων ομάδων (γλώσσα των νέων, τεχνική φρασεολογία). Σαν λέξεις οικείες ως προς τη σημασία τους και το μέρος του λόγου που είναι, τις βάζουν στις αντίστοιχες θέσεις στην πρόταση (εν προκειμένω, σε θέση επιθέτου). Οπότε το «σωστό» (τα άτομα xxx) μπορεί να είναι αυτό που θα φαίνεται λιγότερο οικείο.


----------



## erenta (Jun 25, 2020)

Ευχαριστώ, Νίκο!


----------

